# Dr's appt tomorrow



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

So I have my annual exam and bloodwork with my doctor tomorrow. I'm just getting over the flu and a few days ago in a codeine induced haze, I got paranoid and emailed my dr to see if she would add an HIV test to my regular bloodwork. 
I don't THINK the OW has done alot of messing around but I don't want to take any chances.
After my exam, then I get to sit in the dentist's chair and have my teeth cleaned :sleeping:


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

That sounds like a peachy day lol.


----------



## Stone_Dagger (Mar 4, 2011)

Smart move!
Especially with the amount of people running around who DON'T KNOW THERE STATUS! 

I took one last week just to be on the safe side after my "Wife's" EA.

Thank GOD it came back Negative.
Thats at least some sign of relief.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Or any of those unpleasant things like Chlamydia, Syphilis, etc. etc.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Runs like Dog said:


> Or any of those unpleasant things like Chlamydia, Syphilis, etc. etc.


:iagree:

HPV, etc.


----------



## Stone_Dagger (Mar 4, 2011)

Agreed.
Do like i did when he asked what you wanna get tested for just put a big ass check mark across the entire page!


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well I was having my annual "womanly" exam anyway and I had my blood drawn before I went in to see her. I should have my results back sometime today. (Just hope the diet change has lowered my triglycerides a little)


----------

